# I would like to give.....



## Stormsmom555 (Jan 29, 2008)

.......more thumbs up to working dogs. I have a website up and I am looking for a few people that would just like to share their story about their dog and maybe a picture of the dog in action or everyday pic. If you are interested there is a lind on my website to e-mail me under contacts.

My website: http://www.winterstormpiercing.com


----------



## Stormsmom555 (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess no one wants to or agrees with me


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Boss Dog here is the problem...

I understand that you like the GSD breed, and that's great. But when you start looking for working handlers to send you pictures and stories about them to be put up on your website resulting in lending your website credibility they actually look at what is up on your site now, and it's not a pretty picture for the serious working GSD handler or breeder. You have a female listed that was bred at what appears to be 14 months of age? If you knew any better and it was an accidental breeding you would not be advertising it but apologizing for it. Since you plan to breed her again this year something tells me it was not accidental. No mention of any working titles or training. No mention of OFA or any other health certifications and names like "Storm Chaser", "Winter Night", "Boss Dog" and "Summer Paws" drive away serious GSD enthusiasts because there's no breeder affiliation in them and no pedigree available. So no, nobody agrees with you and absolutely nobody wants to.


----------

